# Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

So ich hab mir das Lot mal rausgepickt, da es vom preislichen her perfekt ist. Ich habe vor, es für den BB-Einsatz zu nutzen. Mein Bruder hat auch ein Boot für die Ostsee, wo wir es auch nutzen möchten! Aber in erster Linie will ich es für´s BB haben. IST dieses Echolot ok? Sonderlich groß scheint es auch nicht zu sein oder?

Ich danke euch für die Tipps!!!  #h


----------



## detlefb (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

So,

ich anworte denn mal.
Kennst die Suchfunktion im AB ?

falls nicht guckste hier  #h  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Mensch Detlef.... Klar kenn ich die, aber so ist das schöner, sich mit euch zu unterhalten!


----------



## detlefb (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Detlef.... Klar kenn ich die, aber so ist das schöner, sich mit euch zu unterhalten!



und wieso bist dann im Ghostmodus???


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

So eine Frage wurde da noch nicht beantwortet; und zwar die mit der Auflösung. Ist da tatsächlich ein großer Unterschied????


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> und wieso bist dann im Ghostmodus???



Was los auf einmal? Scheissss auf den Modus....  :q  #h Ich wollte nur Input und nicht über andere Sachen diskutieren.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Kann man den Eagle nur auch füs BB nutzen oder ist sowas schwierig....


----------



## addy123 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den Eagle nur auch füs BB nutzen oder ist sowas schwierig....


 
Ich tappe zwar noch ein wenig im Dunkeln, was BB #c bedeutet, aber das 128 ist der Vorgänger vom 168. Dieses besitze ich und bin sehr zufrieden.
Ist halt preislich im Moment sehr gut.

Über etwas Ähnliches haben wir hier schon diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59271


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Danke Addy. Hab jetzt genug Input! BB heißt übrigens BellyBoat....  Ich hab das 168 für 123€ und das 128 für 87,90€ gefunden.... Ich werd dann das 128 nehmen. Das langt vollkommen für das BB.

@Detlef auch Dir noch Dank für den Link........#6 Ich bin manchmal faul die Suchfunktion zu benutzen


----------



## addy123 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Addy. Hab jetzt genug Input! BB heißt übrigens BellyBoat....  Ich hab das 168 für 123€ und das 128 für 89€ gefunden.... Ich werd dann das 128 nehmen. Das langt vollkommen für das BB.
> 
> @Detlef auch Dir noch Dank für den Link........#6 Ich bin manchmal faul die Suchfunktion zu benutzen


 
Ich habe zwar keine BailyBoat-Erfahrung, aber gerade von der Größe her, sollte das 128er (168er) gut dafür geeignet sein. Musst halt etwas basteln, wegen der Batterie usw. Oder entscheidest Dich für ein Portables. Da ist nur die Kiste etwas groß. Allerdings ist das Gerät während des Transportes samt Zubehör gut aufgehoben. 
Bitte beachte auch, wenn Du Dir das Gerät für 89,- kaufst, was dann an Zubehör dabei ist!!!
Du kommst am Ende sehr teuer, wenn Batterie, Ladegerät und gar der Geber noch einzeln hinzugekauft werden müssen!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

http://boots-zubehoer24.de/shop/pro...id/990/product/Eagle_Fishfinder_Cuda_128.html

Schau mal .....


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Der Akku wird wohl nicht dabei sein Addy, aber ich hab hier 2 liegen... Kein Thema !


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Von der Größe her sollte es wohl passen. Wenn Du mit dem Dingen zu frieden bist, dann werd ich mir das wohl auch holen. Wie schauts mit der Bedienerfreundlichkeit aus????


----------



## addy123 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Na ich denke mal, bei dem Preis kannste nichts verkehrt machen. 
Viel Spass damit!#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Jau ich denke auch #6!


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Soooo am SA ist dann endlich mein EAGLE mit 5 tägiger Verspätung angekommen. Ich hatte es auch gleich am selben Tag anmontiert und abends getestet! Ich muss sagen, dass es für ein BB kein besseres Lot geben kann. Es ist schön klein, total leicht und sehr einfach zu bedienen...... Ich stell nach und nach mal ein paar Fotos rein, wie ich es angebaut habe.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

So hier mal für die Interessenten.....


----------



## Elbhai (19. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Hallo!

Na die Bilder machen ja Hoffnung! Insbesondere bei der Befestigung des Gebers am normalen BB hatte ich so meine Zweifel!
Ist das so wie bei Dir fest genug (so dass das Bild nicht "verwackelt"?).

Übrigens, den Bildschirm wollte ich auch ohne dass ich die Bilder gesehen habe, genauso befestigen!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Elbhai.... Das Zurrband vom Geber ist bombenfest. Da verwackelt nichts. Du musst nur ein Band zwischen die beiden hinteren D-Ösen tüddeln, damit Du das Zurrband mittig ansetzen kannst. Sicherlich kann man das noch verfeinern, aber so wie ich das gemacht habe, ist das die einfachste und schnellste Lösung. Ich hatte nur ab und an die Prob´s, dass, wenn ich zu weit mit den Flossen nach hinten gekommen bin, ich meine Flossen als FETTE Fischanzeige auf dem Bildschirm hatte :q:q:q. Und ich hab mich noch gewundert, warum ich so viele und riesige Fische unter mir hatte #6.


----------



## Elbhai (20. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt #6  Und ab und an mal richtig große Fische zu sehen, schadet ja nicht :q 

Ich habe übrigens gestern die Info von einem Händler bekommen, dass man den Geber auch einfach - so wie bei Dir an einem Brett geschraubt - hinterherziehen kann, doch da vermute ich wird dann wohl wirklich was verwackeln, da man den ja nicht permanent gerade hinterherziehen wird...

Eine Frage noch zum Cuda selbst: Bist Du mit der Auflösung zufrieden? Gerade beim Zanderfischen ist das ja nicht ganz unwichtig...
Ach ja: den Akku hast Du sicherlich in der Tasche im BB hinter dem Rücken, oder? Ist der noch irgendwie gegen Wasser abgesichert (also verpackt)?

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Ich verpacke den Akku in eine wasserdichte Hülle! Ist besser als den nur so reinzulegen!!! Von dem Brett, dass man hinterherzieht halte ich gar nichts. Das führt zu unkorrekten Echos! 

Mit der Auflösung bin ich recht zufrieden. Es ist KEIN 800€ Echolot. Das muss man berücksichtigen, aber zum zandern und BB und wat weiß ich, ist das ein sehr gutes Lot! Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Ich stelle keine besonders große Ansprüche an das Lot. Es muss nur einfach zu bedienen sein und es muss Fisch anzeigen. 

Der Vorteil ist aber noch, dass der Geber einen Temperaturfühler hat. Das sollte eigentlich helfen bei zu warmen oder zu kaltem Wasser die richtigen Stellen zu finden.


----------



## Elbhai (20. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Ja, in Bezug auf das Hinterherschleppen des Gebers stimme ich Dir zu - und wenn der bei Deiner Montage fest sitzt, ist das ja auch optimal....

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich einige Monate das Lowrance x 125 am Ponton Boot hatte. Da hatte ich den Geber an eine Alu Stange geschraubt und diese an den Rahmen des Bootes sehr einfach befestigen können...Den Bildschirm hatte ich auf einen selbstgebastelten Holzkasten begestigt, der in der Aufsetztasche des PB gestellt und mit Spanngurten gesichert war. In dem Kasten hatte ich den Akku. Soweit war das auch ganz ok, allerdings alles recht schwer. Einfach mal so eben los war auch nicht - auch aufgrund des Ponton Bootes...
Irgendwie hatte ich das Lot dann einige Zeit dann nicht benutzt und da dachte ich Trottel, dass ich es ja auch wieder verkaufen könnte... Verlust habe ich dabei zwar nicht gemacht, aber mittlerweile ärgere ich mich doch über den Verkauf und möchte mir wieder eins zulegen. Ich habe da schon einige Ideen wo ich es einsetzen will...
Daher bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich mir wieder eins in der Kategorie x 125 anschaffen soll, oder ob die günstigere Variante auch reicht - da wäre es dann auch nicht so schlimm, wenn es mal mangels Zeit etwas liegt...Ich habe mich auch erneut bei mehreren Händlern erkundigt. Die einen sagen es reicht das kleine, die anderen meinen, dass gerade beim Zanderfischen die höhere Sendeleistung von Vorteil wäre. Mit dem x 125 war ich in Sachen Auflösung ja schon etwas verwöhnt. Das ist echt der Hammer! Schlagneter (auch bekannt aus dem x 135 Preisthread) hat mir eindeutig sogar zum x 135 geraten.... Wobei das preislich natürlich eine ganz andere Welt ist...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte oder besser gesagt die Kohle hätte, dann würde ich IMMER ein LOWRANCE nehmen! Aber ich denke, dass das EAGLE alles kann was man braucht.


----------



## Jirko (20. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

hallo elbhai #h

wenn du nen lot speziell für´s fischen auf unseren binnengewässern suchst, reicht die 2.400er spitzensendeleistung des x-125ers digge! es sei denn, du fischst in wasserspeichern oder talsperren, wo mal auf die schnelle der grund auf bis zu 50m absackt. sicherlich ist das x-135er noch nen step detailreicher & schärfer, aber für´s flachere fischen´n büschen overdressed... da unterstelle ich dem händler einfach mal, daß er´n paar tacken mehr verdienen möchte  #h


----------



## Elbhai (20. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

@Jirko:

ja, hatte ich auch gedacht... Das war übrigens ein Händler aus dem Netz. Allerdings hat ein Fachgeschäft in Hamburg ähnlich argumentiert (ok, die haben mir aufgrund meiner eingenen Vorauswahl zwischen Cuda 128/168, X52 und dem x 125 zum x125 geraten).
Preislich sieht das so aus:

x 125 - EUR 300,--
x 135 - EUR 360,--

Also EUR 60 Unterschied...

Ist jetzt die Frage, ob man den Mehrpreis einmal investiert, bevor man sich evtl. später mal darüber ärgert, oder?

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Jirko (20. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

nabend elbhai #h

wenn du dir nach oben hin ein paar optionen offen lassen möchtest... tiefes, dunkles salziges nass und so , dann investiere lieber´n büschen mehr und greife zum x-135er... kannst du in den näxten 5a ausschließen, in tieferen regionen zu fischen, dann nimm das x-125er #h


----------



## Elbhai (22. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

@Jirko

hm, ich werde mir wohl doch das x 135 holen - nur um mir die Option offen zu halten. Ich glaube, wenn ich jetzt die 60 Euro spare und es dann doch mal gebrauchen kann, würde ich mich zu sehr ärgern...

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Jirko (22. September 2005)

*AW: Eagle Fishfinder CUDA 128?*

...gute entscheidung elbhai #6... und was das x-135er anbelangt, da solltest du dich mal mit unserem boardpartner holger vom top-shop in verbindung setzen... er macht dir bestümmt nen feinen boardipreis und ist zu allem unglück auch noch nen verdammt feiner kerl  #h


----------

